# DOVRE  WOOD STOVE  model 400



## foche911 (Jan 29, 2011)

I would like information on   Dovre WOOD STOVE model 400....   Specifications?  Is it a good stove?  I realized it is small.  Are there any sources for parts?


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 29, 2011)

I used to sell them back in the day.  We never had any issues that were bad enough for me to remember a decade later.  Im pretty sure the Dovre line was disolved after a series of mergers and buyouts.  

You can get a manual here from the fine folks at wood heat stoves:
http://woodheatstoves.com/dovre-m-39.html

You could also try contacting stove parts plus online for parts.

Lastly, go to quadrafires website.  Lots of long term quad dealers still have knowledge and info on the Dovres.

Quads website has a dealer locator.


----------



## foche911 (Jan 29, 2011)

I presumed what stopped this model was the really small size. However, I notice you didn't make really positive comment. This stove has never been fired. I bought from man who's Mother purchased, but never installed. As best I can find, it must be 10 year or older. It is a green color.  I haven't picked it up yet.


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 29, 2011)

Didnt make a postive comment, your right.  Its just a typical run of the mill cast iron stove with gas guts in it.  I would pay a few hundred bucks for it and be very happy with my purchase.  Much more than that and I would look at buying new.


----------



## foche911 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for your help. I am not sure what you meant about gas guts in it. This is wood model. How much is shared?  I saw there is also a gas version. I paid $300. I reasoned I could get my money back. I was interested in a small stove.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jan 29, 2011)

not too many parts are avail for the 400. the 400s has a few more though

pm me if you want manual or parts list
include make, model and your email

ps
30k btus @77%


----------



## spoonfed (Jan 31, 2011)

if its the older heatilator version,jump all over it,great little stove, burner seems to last forever,and parts like thermocouple and thermopile are still avail if its the quad version run for the hills, burners are crap lucky to get 2 or 3 years out of them and the heat exchangers are prone to splitting open,


----------



## foche911 (Jan 31, 2011)

It is a Dovre WOOD STOVE, not gas.  Seller guess it is at least 10 year old, but never used.  One site said it is max 22,000 btu. I assume it would work with smaller flue than 6 inch........It is a green color.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 31, 2011)

foche911 said:
			
		

> It is a Dovre WOOD STOVE



*Why don't you put this in the Wood Stove forum, then?*


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jan 31, 2011)

oh, wood stove.ok

very few parts still avail, like next to none. gaskets and door handle and hinge pin are all that are left. no baffle, blower, brick etc.


35kbtu 900sqft 2.8emmissions 16" logs
last unit made 8-5-03

let me know if you'd like the manual or parts list


----------



## foche911 (Jan 31, 2011)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> foche911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I was......   sorrey!


----------



## jtp10181 (Feb 1, 2011)

foche911 said:
			
		

> I assume it would work with smaller flue than 6 inch........



A unit with a 6" flue collar should not be reduced below 6" at all, unless specifically tested by the MFG. They have never tested any units for less than 6" exhaust that I am aware of.


----------

